# 1 1/2 inch or 2 inch curling iron for VS model hair?



## Andi (Mar 11, 2010)

For reference: my hair is thin and rather fine, and it goes down to where the bra strap starts. I read some reviews of people using a 2 inch iron and it seems like a lot of them found it too big and it didnÂ´t really create a curl in people with thin hair. Seems like a 1 1/2 inch iron is big enough to create this look, and itÂ´s easier to use.

Is this true?

And this is the kind of big, voluminous, bouncy curl IÂ´m looking for:


----------



## jewele (Mar 11, 2010)

I have fine thin hair also, really fine. I use the 1 1/2 right now and I find since my hair is that fine it falls and is barely wavy after just a few hours or less. I even put in curl mouse/gel plus volumnizing spray. I am going to try a 1" this weekend or my spiral curler and then hope they will be that kind of wavy in the pics after they fall down. I've been having a really hard time keeping my hair curly lately.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 11, 2010)

I think you'd get better results if you used a 1"


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 11, 2010)

When I do this look on anyone I use both a 11/2 and 11/4 inch irons. I alternate sizes and the direction in which i manipulate the curling iron. If you go in the same direction the entire head, the curls will clump together and not look at all like the pics.


----------



## FitBeautyJunkie (Mar 11, 2010)

i agree with Johnnie!

either 1" or 1 1/4" would have best results! but you can get away with a 1 1/2" curling iron.


----------



## Andi (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks a lot everyone! I think I`ll go for a 1 1/2 inch curling iron and see how it goes!


----------



## katnahat (Mar 14, 2010)

1 1/2" - 2" HOT ROLLERS work the best. I have really thin, flat and long hair. Hot rollers are the best way to get a bouncy, lasting curls. Curls from curling irons give way after a few hours. You can't get volume to the scalp with curling irons. The secret to hot rollers is they are left in until they are COLD. The transition from hot to cold sets the curl. There is no cold stage with an curling iron.


----------



## biancaC (Mar 15, 2010)

definately 1 1/2''



you can always change up the wave as well...

for a tighter wave/curl use a smaller section of hair.. for a loose one (much like the model in the pic), use a thicker section





also.. the way that you wrap the hair around the iron - if its wrapped closely together ur result will be tighter and vice versa !


----------

